# Bottled Water or Tap Water?



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

Since upping my water intake about ten times what it once was at, my family has no longer been able to afford or have no reason to spend hundreds of dollars on payed for poland spring or ice mountain. 

Instead we bought a water machine that you just put tap water in and it purifies it for you.

I sometimes use the water machine, but alot of the time I'll just use tap, especially when I refill my bottles at school throughout the day.

So without further ado...

EDIT:  This is not what you prefer, because anyone in there right mind would choose the bottled water.  This is more so, what you drink.  Thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

I drink tap.  Why the fuck should I pay for water?


----------



## LAM (Dec 7, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Since upping my water intake about ten times what it once was at, my family has no longer been able to afford or have no reason to spend hundreds of dollars on payed for poland spring or ice mountain.
> 
> Instead we bought a water machine that you just put tap water in and it purifies it for you.
> 
> ...



depends on where you live.  you couldn't pay me to drink the tap water here in Vegas there a tiny floaty things in it !


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends on where you live.  you couldn't pay me to drink the tap water here in Vegas there a tiny floaty things in it !



I noticed that when I go there.. It reminds me of little pieces of toilet paper that havent degraded yet  

Do you brush your teeth with it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends on where you live. you couldn't pay me to drink the tap water here in Vegas there a tiny floaty things in it !


Completely understandable.  Thats horrible.  Water has to be cheap down there, right?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

_Bottled or tap water? I don´t know maybe this two big threads about the subject have the answer. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29713
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=22890
Shall we try to click the links? Shall we? 
_


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

I wasn't sure what Bootled water was.  I apologize.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure what Bootled water was.  I apologize.


_
Shut it
Shut 
Shu..
Shhh..
oohhh..
shut it.
lock it.
zip it._


----------



## LAM (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I noticed that when I go there.. It reminds me of little pieces of toilet paper that havent degraded yet
> 
> Do you brush your teeth with it?



well I did until you just brought it up !    that will be changing tonight...

there is a water store by my house that's super cheap, 25 cents per gallon...


----------



## Machher (Dec 7, 2004)

i live in toronto, i get 24, 500 ml bottles for about 6 bucks. Only reason why i use them is because its great to dispose of the bottles after you finish with them, and popout another instead of finding and fighting a water fountain for a refill.

btw couple weeks ago a 11 or 12 year old girl died from poision from a plastic water bottle. She had used that very water bottle for about 8 months and as the plastic got old, certain chemicals entered the water and eventually she got poisioned and died :S. So throw out your water bottles as soon as your done with them, or use plastic bottles for long term use.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, I never knew that.  Before I had boughten my bottles, I was using empty gatorade bottles for my three bottles I brought to school.

Very sad.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

Machher said:
			
		

> btw couple weeks ago a 11 or 12 year old girl died from poision from a plastic water bottle. She had used that very water bottle for about 8 months and as the plastic got old, certain chemicals entered the water and eventually she got poisioned and died :S. So throw out your water bottles as soon as your done with them, or use plastic bottles for long term use.


_I thought that plastic lasted 100 years before any change to their composition.  _


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 7, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I thought that plastic lasted 100 years before any change to their composition.  _


my guess is, it wasn't the plastic that changed, but the germs and such from not washing the bottle and just reusing it daily.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 7, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> my guess is, it wasn't the plastic that changed, but the germs and such from not washing the bottle and just reusing it daily.


----------



## WATTS (Dec 7, 2004)

love tap...from most places at least


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 7, 2004)

I bought a pur water purififer thingy that attaches to the tap from sams club.  Works awesome.  Filters last about a month and a half.  I just fill up some gallon jugs and keep em in the fridge.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

Machher said:
			
		

> i live in toronto, i get 24, 500 ml bottles for about 6 bucks. Only reason why i use them is because its great to dispose of the bottles after you finish with them, and popout another instead of finding and fighting a water fountain for a refill..


I live in Toronto and have been drinking tap water for years. And i am still alive... sane and healthy!! 



			
				Machher said:
			
		

> btw couple weeks ago a 11 or 12 year old girl died from poision from a plastic water bottle. She had used that very water bottle for about 8 months and as the plastic got old, certain chemicals entered the water and eventually she got poisioned and died :S. So throw out your water bottles as soon as your done with them, or use plastic bottles for long term use.


She probably didnt wash to bottle for the 8 months she used it.

Do you know that if the label does NOT specify the  spring source, then  it is actually Tap water that is being bottled? In which case you are _paying _ for bottled tap water!!     e.g. the 'Dasani' brand made by Coca-Cola.


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

I say bottled for 1 reason and you'll all understand why . I live near the city and , Im actually just out of the city and we have a well where I live. I would drink the water no problem , but it tastes weird and it has a slight egg smell . I cook with it no problem , its perfectly safe to drink , but I just dont like the taste. So I have a machine with those 18L water bottle. I go throught 2-3 of those bottles a week


----------



## squanto (Dec 8, 2004)

i use brita  tap water tastes like goat piss, but brita tastes like nothing.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

Tap water contains traces of every single chemical we use.  Unfortunately, I'm often forced to drink it at work, or drink no water at all.  However, at home, I drink only spring water.  It tastes better on top of that, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 9, 2004)

i also use the brita water filter, the water in my area is undrinkable without it!


----------



## SugarDaddy (Dec 9, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I live in Toronto and have been drinking tap water for years. And i am still alive... sane and healthy!!


Yeah, same here.  Though I have seen some water coming out of taps in areas of Toronto which just made me pour it down the sink.  Most places are fine...probably had more to do with pumbing than the water.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do you know that if the label does NOT specify the spring source, then it is actually Tap water that is being bottled? In which case you are _paying _for bottled tap water!!  e.g. the 'Dasani' brand made by Coca-Cola.


Yeah, I heard about this as well.  Actually, there is a pretty larger percentage of bottled water out there which is just filtered tap water.  Dasani drives me nuts.  I can't stand the taste of it for some reason.  The process is mind boggling, though.  They demineralize the water, and filter it, THEN they re-mineralize it before bottling.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2004)

There needs to me a "both" option.  I usually bring a bottled water to work every day, but fill it five or six times with tap water throughout the day.  If I drank bottled water all the time, I'd be broke.  

And yes, I have to take a piss right now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends on where you live.  you couldn't pay me to drink the tap water here in Vegas there a tiny floaty things in it !



That's good to know.  I'll be in Vegas for a week next September and I'll make sure not to drink tap water (my first trip to Vegas).


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> There needs to me a "both" option. I usually bring a bottled water to work every day, but fill it five or six times with tap water throughout the day. If I drank bottled water all the time, I'd be broke.
> 
> And yes, I have to take a piss right now.


A both option, I thought, would have gotten all the votes.  I think its pretty office that anyone would prefer bottled to tap, so I just wanted a flat out what you drink more of.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 7, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> my guess is, it wasn't the plastic that changed, but the germs and such from not washing the bottle and just reusing it daily.


Growing up in the Islands,in alot of places we didn't have running water,The water we drank and used was Rain water that is collected from running off the roofs and drain into a huge cement container,and I never seen the inside,but those things are old..older than I am.BUt we would use it for everything.So I use tap water.I remember sometimes there would be stuff in the water,my dad was like "drink it or pick it out,no waste the water" cause you know when summer comes...no rain and we gotta conserve the water.But when it did rain you would see everybody outside with buckets and collecting water and showering.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 7, 2005)

i live in the uk and the tap water is really good water here so i generally tend to drink that but before a work out ill have my san v12 drink and wont usually have another drink untill after my work out which will be pure orange juice or flavoured water etc

Neo


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 7, 2005)

Be sure to take a good look at your bottled water.  Reverse Osmosis Filtration is supposed to be the purest you can get (short of distilled).  Carbon Filtration is mainly to remove any chemical taste.  "Oxygenated" water is total bullshit.  and some of the bottled water suppliers use stright tapwater.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 7, 2005)

H2o Info

http://www.cyber-nook.com/water/Solutions.html


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 7, 2005)

i prefer bottled cuz it tastes better to me, but when it comes right down to it isnt water just water?

-Efrin


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a shallow well that is a pure and cold as the driven snow.  It is the best I ever tasted.  I was deployed for a year and besides the family, the water was what I missed the most.  It is purified with a filter just fo be on the safe side, but its cold and friggen great.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2005)

419Para_Dice said:
			
		

> i prefer bottled cuz it tastes better to me, but when it comes right down to it isnt water just water?
> 
> -Efrin



Not exactly.  Different waters have different mineral concentrations, which is what I think makes water from different springs have unique tastes.  Also, as I stated previously, tap water contains trace amount of all spilled chemicals used by humans.  They eventually make their way down into resevoirs and bodies of water.  Oh yeah, and lead sucks too.

Hell, there have been multiple instances of official issued warnings against drinking the tap water in DC.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow. I was about to post the thing my family just recently bought that has done wonders, I found this article.

http://watershed.net/purified.htm

Is there any truth to it?


----------



## sabre81 (Jan 8, 2005)

i dont believe that.   Notice that their trying to sell a water ionizer, among other things on that website also.  i tend not to believe things like that when theres sales trying to be made by the same company/organization.  ill stick to my pur water filter attached to my sink.


----------



## overthepond (Apr 3, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i live in the uk and the tap water is really good water here so i generally tend to drink that but before a work out ill have my san v12 drink and wont usually have another drink untill after my work out which will be pure orange juice or flavoured water etc
> 
> Neo




No way! I drink the tap water here simply because bottles are too expensive but the water here has so much lime in it, I couldn't believe what it does to things like electric kettles if you don't get a de-limer! 

Anyway, I say go for a brita! Here's a little trick...if you buy cheap vodka you can run it through the brita a few times and it makes it better. Brita uses a charcol filtration, the same way the filter vodka.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't mean to brag but here in New york city our tap water is rated one of the best out there.
Funny thing there was once a bottling company in brooklyn that was using tap water and sellling it as  pure glacier water.



> COMMON BOTTLED WATER MYTHS
> Bottled water costs 1000 TIMES more than tap water. There are hundreds of brands of bottled water in the U.S. today. Generally, standards for bottled water are no more stringent than those for public water systems.
> 
> Before you spend your money on bottled water, you should know that at least 25 percent of bottled waters come from municipal sources. In some regions of the country, where city tap water is of excellent quality and bottled water is only marginal, you might actually do worse with stuff from the supermarket. By reading labels carefully, you might be able to determine how the water was bottled, and whether it is superior to what is coming out of your tap. Some marketing claims for bottled water are strictly regulated; others are meaningless.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2005)

I try to avoid buying bottled water whenever possible, instead what I usually do is fill up a gallon of milk with water.
I have also seen where some of these companies get their water from and it's gross.....


----------



## Volume (Apr 3, 2005)

I just went ahead and bought a distiller a minute ago.  It was 113 shipped from amazon.   Should cost about .24 cents a gallon to make at home.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 3, 2005)

Can you make moonshine from that machine?


----------



## Volume (Apr 3, 2005)

Hahha,,it doesnt look like it, that would have been fun to try!  From what i gather id have to reduce the temp of the machine to 173-200 degrees so the alcohol would boil but not the water, plug up the vent, and remove the filters.  Be alot easier to do by building one from stratch...hmmm


----------



## dr3w (Apr 4, 2005)

At school, in the Albany area, I avoid tap water like the plague and use a Brita.  I find that you really don't even need to replace the filter as often as they suggest, although I wouldn't go _too _long as I'm not interested in poisoning myself.  


At home (long island), the tap water is the best I've ever tasted--of course that has to do with me having grown up there--and I feel that it tastes better than any brand of bottled water, save the expensive stuff, like Fiji or Voss.  Sometimes when I'm cooking Italian I'll spring for a bottle of Pelegrino, but mineral water is kinda weird tasting...


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2005)

dr3w said:
			
		

> At home (long island), the tap water is the best I've ever tasted--of course that has to do with me having grown up there--and I feel that it tastes better than any brand of bottled water, save the expensive stuff, like Fiji or Voss.  Sometimes when I'm cooking Italian I'll spring for a bottle of Pelegrino, but mineral water is kinda weird tasting...


----------



## drickanderson (May 23, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends on where you live.  you couldn't pay me to drink the tap water here in Vegas there a tiny floaty things in it !



LOL .. yeah .. stay away from that Mead water.  

The tap water out here in Overton comes from a spring, and is actually pretty good, but I drink filtered water when I'm at work in Vegas.


----------



## patricio223 (May 23, 2005)

dont reuse your plastic bottles because they wear down and you end up swallowing some estrogen from the plastic(seriously).


----------



## Nick+ (May 31, 2005)

Don't buy loads of bottled water, just the plastic needed for those damned bottles, means the oil's going to run out 100 yrs earlier.

Nick


----------

